# Thank you Everyone & Good Luck from the Bottom of My Heart .....



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

To all the wonderful girls on this thread,

How do I start .....

Well, as you know, this thread has been a lifeline to me for the past 2 or 3 years and, as you know, a few months ago I announced my recent change of circumstances and told you all I was still keen to stay on this thread, and support the many friends I've made on here, but of course, (sensitively I hope) "asked" for your opinions on this first of all.

However, I don't know if any of you have noticed but over the past few weeks, I've not been posting as much.  I have been feeling recently that many of the posts have been inappropriate for me to answer now and although I've been really keen to "give something back" and continue supporting you all, I was ULTRA aware of the sensitivity of everything and didn't want to upset or offend anyone.  

Today, after reading Bandicoot and Ermey's posts regarding smug parents and the "safety" of this place, I feel now it may be more appropriate for me to (sadly) say goodbye to this thread ......  However, I want to re-assure both Bandicoot, Ermey and the rest of the girls that you haven't offended me AT ALL!  You lot could NEVER offend me!!    I can see 120% where you are coming from (which is why I never shouted my news from the rooftops or added any pics/tickers) and this has only re-inforced my hesitations to continue posting on here, as despite wanting to continue giving my support, I am so aware of the pain that such posts can bring when we're already feeling so raw .......

I hope in my recent efforts to continue supporting you, that I have continued to show empathy and sensitivitey to you all.  I honestly feel I could NEVER forget the pain of IF (and wouldn't actually want to either ......... )

It would have been easy for me to just "disappear" but given the friendships I have made on here and the support and inspiration I have received from many of you, I wanted to say goodbye and explain my reasons.

I hope I've made the right decision.......

More importantly, I want to wish each and every one of you all the peace in the world and I know that with such solidarity between you all, your strength and inspiration will continue to grow .....

It is just so bl**dy unfair .......

I also want you to know you will all be in my thoughts and prayers also.  I could never, ever forget ......

Thank you,
All my love
Gill xoxox


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Gill

You have me in tears again - it has been an emotional day on here for us all (or perhaps my hormones are playing a part!)

You have been so sensitive to us all here and none of the posts today were directed at you in any way.  I for one am so glad that there is some justice in all this and that you (one of us!) got your BFP as you truely deserved it.  It just shows how sensitive you are that you never added any photos of your bump or tickers etc when you knew you would be posting on this space with us .... you are a true 'lady' Gill and deserve every good fortune coming your way ...

Good luck
Lots of love Pipkin xxxxxxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh gill I feel just terrible. the last thing I want is to drive anyone away through me being oversensitive, especially someone like you who despite your BFP also knows from your previous experience only to well what it is like to truly face a childless future - I think you are very unusual in this due to your circumstances and special personality  

Your support on this board has been invaluable to all of us. I ought to clarify that I think what I was trying to say in my previous post was not that people from elsewhere on the site - inlcluding success stories - are not welcome here  - just that they should please be tactful and understand that this place is unlike any other part of FF.

YOu have always understood that and I would hate for you to go because you feel unwelcome. I'm so sorry hun. Me and my big mouth (and crazy hormones!)


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm certain Gill understands where you are coming from Ermey hon, as she has been there herself in the past... and I don't for one second think it has anything to do with anything that has been raised by the regular board users here today, I for one am glad you felt able to express your opinion sweetie. If you can't do it here, where can you? xxxxxxx

Gill, you are an absolute treasure and if you have decided its time for you to move off this board then I am going to miss you so much, as I know those of us who have followed your story and walked alongside you for a while will miss you too.

I admire you so much for everything you have been through, and I wanted to say that you have *never* come across as insensitive, you have always been thoughtful and considerate in your responses to people, and most of all, you have always taken the time to write such beautiful, empathic stuff right from the heart. That is a gift that will hold you in good stead in the future, of that I'm certain.

Keep in touch Gill, even though I haven't been badgering you lately I am always interested to know about your 'life soup' stuff!

Go gently lovely lady, you leave behind you a huge gap that won't ever be replaced.

Loads of love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Gill my dear friend and pal

We have been here more or less from the beginning and followed more or less the same path. I can honestly say that you have never changed in all the time i have known you....You remain to be one of the most sensitive and caring people on this thread...and i know that you have been to hell and back..
You have supported everyone and we have loved having you around...infact i think if this was an office in a town, i may have erected a statue of you....HEN..
But i understand your reasons, why it is time to maybe take alittle bit of a different turn round....i know you won't change and with your empathetic and caring nature you are aware of others feelings...Thats what makes you one special person...
Well all i can say is you better push the little one out on my Anniversary in May..
Thanks for being there and making me laugh and cry. Sharing those sad times and knowing that there is a friendship...
Lots of love astridxx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Dear Gill, it may be a bit odd  of me to be saying hello to you when you are considering saying goodbye to this board, but I just had to let you know I certainly don't want you feeling you are being driven away by anything that happened yesterday. You sound lovely and you clearly have loads of friends here so please don't go unless it's the right thing for you to do. That is what is important.

My love and very best wishes to someone who is clearly very special to everyone here. All the best for the future.

Love B xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Gill, 

I'll admit that birth announcements push buttons for me at the moment. But, for months I've known that yours wouldn't. Please let me know when your little one arrives, by pm if that seems the best route. 

I'll miss your wisdom, you've been a real source of support and comfort to me and so many others. 

Big luv to you, hun, 

MM xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Adios amigo, I've always enjoyed your posts Gill and wish you luck in lifes adventures.

flipper


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Gill

Sorry to hear that you are leaving this thread. You are a very sensitive and have always offered genuine support and empathy.  I will miss your posts but am so happy for you that your life is taking a different path.  I know you won't ever forget the pain of IF, and wish you lots of luck and happiness for future. 

Jane x


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Gill
I would like to echo what the others have said. You have always been such a lovely and caring 'voice' on here - and I have often admired your tireless help of others. I really wish you so much love and luck for the future  . I will really miss you, fellow scottish lassie.
I too would really like to know when the little'un arrives and that you are both safe and well.

Lots of love your way and thank you  
xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Gill, i  too have been with you for a long time and was actually going to pm you the other day. Good luck for May and wishing you many years of happiness and fun with your little bundle!!!  Thanks for always being here for me xxx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Gill
I just wanted to add that any comments I may have made about 'smug parents' were not directed at you either...you have never struck me as being in that category (I agree, ticker-tapes and counters just aren't your style!)...you have kindly responded to me in the past and always been tactful and sensitive...I hope you are not leaving us because of events over the past couple of days.
Good luck for the future and I hope you will still dip your toe in here occasionally, wise birds are hard to find (not on this thread of course, but in life in general!)
Love
EML


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Gill,

Hope you are still reading! I will miss you from here and do hope I will get to hear your news. Like MM, I would be happy to get a pm from you. You have been a wonderful friend and you leave here with my love going with you, a very special person.

Jq xxx


----------

